# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Pegasus Touch Laser SLA Printer Forum >  KS Project Update #6: Printing large items and calibration details. Also remember to

## Eddie

*Project Update #6: Printing large items and calibration details. Also remember to see us in LA this weekend!*Posted by Full Spectrum Laser ♥ Like

Pegasus Touch has a large printable area up to 7"x7"x9".  This is much larger than the printable area of other SLA printers.  What this allows is bigger prints and the ability to print more items at the same time - for example here we print 25 mini rooks with internal spiral staircases as samples.
25 mini rooks printed at once!
Mini Rooks Have Extraordinary Detail - Compare the Staircase with the Quarter Text
Mini rooks are one of our favorite prints as it shows the extraordinary detail achievable with a laser 3d printer like the Pegasus Touch.  In this case we show we can print 25 mini rooks all with the same detail.
How do we do it?  We calibrate across the field of view using a grid.  Our machine vision camera compares the grid produced by the laser and compares it to the ideal printed grid.  This ensures accuracy across the field through all sources of distortion.
We think you shouldn't need to recalibrate but some backers expressed concerns that over time things can shift and they wanted to know how they could recalibrate it themselves without sending the machine back to the factory.  Well we built in a manual calibration mode directly on the touchscreen of the printer!  
We project some laser dots through a piece of paper and allow you to jog it around from the touchscreen panel of the printer until it matches exactly with a calibration grid.  After you've done all the dots you've successfully recalibrated your printer all by yourself!  
Easy self recalibration using a paper grid and jog mode from the touchpanel
Using these techniques we can allow backers easily swap any parts that might break down and recalibrate the printer without sending the whole machine back to the factory for easy long term maintenance!
Also we're off to LA/Burbank this weekend so check us out at the3D Printing World Expo on Friday/Saturday.

----------

